# R32 Nismo Question



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a Skyline from a person that stumbled upon a GTR and had no idea what he had. (He didnt even know there were different types of skylines). I noticed it had all of the Nismo exterior parts but thought nothing of it since people like to dress them up anyway. The guy that sold it to me hadn't done anything to it. I started looking around and noticed the turbos had steel turbine wheels....now my question is what is an "easy" and certain way to tell that this car is indeed a Nismo edition.

If it helps it is a 92 GTR ( which again my research has been driving me insane and I cant find any record of Nismo editions being produced in 92)

I'm hopeless if anyone could help it would be awsome


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome I see this is your first post.Im guessing no bodys replied to highlight to you how good the search function is. So heres a bit of info I got by typing "nismo r32 gtr" in the search bar
"
Nismo version BNR32 has chassis number from 100000 to 100560 (from memory)

No ABS.
No Air con (sometimes has been added back in)
No rear wiper - no hole in window, different dash switch.
Nismo badge on boot.
Bigger Nismo RS580 steel turbos.
Nismo bumper vents
Nismo bonnet lip.
Nismo boot lid spoiler.
Nismo side skirts (with spats)
No mesh in front bumper.
No radio - often retro fitted.

That's about it as far as I can remember.

Oh - and they were all gun metal." From a post i found.
And Heres wot one looks like..
R32 Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO Limited Edition | Vehicles | NISSAN GT-R Tuning: Zele Performance Global Website


----------



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks..lol. kind of embarrased that I couldnt do that...HA!

That teaches me.

Oh and if all that is true its not a Nismo.

Thanks bro


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

No bother I know wot its like when you want instant answers! 99% of things that crop up hav been discussed here before so the search bar will become your new best friend! check out "skyline faq"


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just some more info for you as well that I found :


The Skyline GT-R 'Nismo' was introduced on the 22nd of February 22 1990 with a total production of 560 units as required for the "Evolution" models regulation (over 500).

Its purpose is to homologate a number of aerodynamic changes used in Group A racing with changes including additional ducts in the front bumper to improve airflow to the intercooler. A bonnet lip spoiler to direct more air into the engine bay & an additional boot lip spoiler to provide more downforce.

The 'Nismo' GT-R was only available in Gunmetal Grey.


----------



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks

My only problem is that if the chassis numbers were 100001-100560 then all the Nismos would have been built in the same year. unless nissan specifically blocked those off which I have a hard time believing. I know there were 1993 Nismos and I'm almost certain Iv'e seen them with rear windshield wipers. 

I was hoping for maybe a pic or someone that owns a 92 Nismo to talk to.

appriciate all the help


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well de'm da facts fella take it or leave it.
However I do know of cases where owners in Japan when having bought the R32 GTR new have then rolled it into a Nismo centre who have done a full package on it. The only reason I know that is I nearly bought one of these at the start of this year! So don't know if that helps?




R32Godzilla said:


> Thanks
> 
> My only problem is that if the chassis numbers were 100001-100560 then all the Nismos would have been built in the same year. unless nissan specifically blocked those off which I have a hard time believing. I know there were 1993 Nismos and I'm almost certain Iv'e seen them with rear windshield wipers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys. Just posted my first question about this on a different thread. Reading this it sounds as though my car is one of the dressed up ordinary ones. It is a 92 gunmetal gtr32 with nismo spoilers, bumper vents and side skirts. It has no rear wiper or hole for one. No mesh in front of intercooler but it does have abs a/c and radio. I bought it as an ordinary car. I was hoping it might have the steel turbos but it sounds unlikely, going by what you say.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nismo versions all built in 1990 with the block of chassis numbers listed above. 
It was a FIA homologation requirement to build them before the parts could be used on the track. 
In a similar vein Ford released the RS500 Cosworth.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

R32Godzilla said:


> I recently purchased a Skyline from a person that stumbled upon a GTR and had no idea what he had. (He didnt even know there were different types of skylines). I noticed it had all of the Nismo exterior parts but thought nothing of it since people like to dress them up anyway. The guy that sold it to me hadn't done anything to it. I started looking around and noticed the turbos had steel turbine wheels....now my question is what is an "easy" and certain way to tell that this car is indeed a Nismo edition.
> 
> If it helps it is a 92 GTR ( which again my research has been driving me insane and I cant find any record of Nismo editions being produced in 92)
> 
> I'm hopeless if anyone could help it would be awsome


Hey mate, what colour is the car? 
If it's white you may have an N1 which is what i have. basically the same exterior/features as the NISMO however only came in white and off-course had the N1 turbos/motor. 
As far as i know all NISMO cars had a special plate in the engine bay outlining the number of the car of the 560 made. 
The N1's on the other hand, didn't and just had regular Nissan plate. But the N1's only came in white.


----------



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope its gunmetal grey..another reason i thought it could be a nismo.

Doesnt really matter still the greatest car ever built....i am a little biased of course.

thanks for the replies


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just as a note here, if anyone would like to own a genuine R32 GTR NISMO car then i have one in japan


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Like own yes ,have the money no *lol*.

Everythime I saw one that needed some work so lower price i just missed it.

Does it have the real 17 inch std style gtr wheels?

N1 version even better , but same story unfortunatly but there and only 228 of those so not seeing them much around.


----------



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not near my car right now I am overseas.

It does have the std GTR wheels. I will have to look for the 24U stamp...hopefully when I get home. 

Anyone know of any R32 GTR for sale. I have a freind ( and former GTR owner) that would like to purchase one. We live in germany ( no were not german just live there) but I am willing to road trip up there to pick it up.

Also trying to get an electronic boost controller and Water/methanol injection kit so if anyone has any for sale let me know...I will have to go to ebay if i cant find one hear...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

one available via JM if interested - details on JM facebook page only 17000km


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Regarding searching on the site I find the site's search to be pretty poor at finding context. In my experience if you search for what you're looking for on Google with site:gtr.co.uk at the end you will probably find what you're looking for within the first page or two.

"R32 Nismo site:gtr.co.uk" is how I would search for this subject, for example.


----------

